# [Q]Facebook sync froze in TB



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can access Facebook just fine but I can not seem to get it to sync with my contacts pics. I found the 'Facebook authenicator' in titanium backup and it's froze. I try to unfreeze and it just says unfreezing for days. Has anyone else ran into this? I just like there to be pics with names lol


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there an .apk or file I can download to get that back? Any suggestions will be great help, I'm stuck on this one. Or...is it just with certain ROM's maybe?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Is there an .apk or file I can download to get that back? Any suggestions will be great help, I'm stuck on this one. Or...is it just with certain ROM's maybe?


It is my understanding there are ROMs in which sync doesn't work. Assuming it's not a ROM issue, do you set up Facebook through accounts?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

It won't let me pick Facebook. When I go to account/add accounts, Facebook is there and I can press it as many times as I want but nothing happens. I can go into titanium backup and Facebook authenticator is crossed out and I can't restore


----------

